

Hacks for Hiring on Elance and Odesk - jteusa
http://www.chattooltester.com/news/hire-live-chat-team/

======
qhoc
What is the typical cost (or rate per hour) for an oversea live chat agent
anyways? Let say from Philippine or India

------
yaddayadda
Misleading HN title.

The actual article's title is "How to Hire a Live Chat Team".

~~~
onlito
True, but you can apply the principles of this post for any type of virtual
staff recruitment

~~~
jteusa
You typed the same thing I was typing at the same time = )

------
gregmuender
Holy cow, this was seriously comprehensive. Great job OP

~~~
jteusa
Thanks!

